# Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???



## Accu 31 (17. Mai 2010)

*Big Game vor Fuerteventura ???*

Moin, 
meine Frau und ich machen nächste Woche Urlaub auf Fuerteventura, und als Angler fällt mir natürlich nichts besseres ein als mal den dortigen Fischen nachzustellen.
Im internationalen Netz gibt es ja genug Berichte, und nun möchte ich mal wissen, ob ein Boardmitglied schon mal das Erlebniss hatte .
Wir sind in Costa Calma und da soll es mehrere Bootseigner geben, die Angeltouren anbieten.
Ich würde mich freuen, über Tips, Meinungen und auch Fangmeldungen.
Petri Accu 31 !:vik:


----------



## guifri (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*



Accu 31 schrieb:


> Moin,
> meine Frau und ich machen nächste Woche Urlaub auf Fuertoventura, und als Angler fällt mir natürlich nichts besseres ein als mal den dortigen Fischen nachzustellen.
> Im internationalen Netz gibt es ja genug Berichte, und nun möchte ich mal wissen, ob ein Boardmitglied schon mal das Erlebniss hatte .
> Wir sind in Costa Calma und da soll es mehrere Bootseigner geben, die Angeltouren anbieten.
> ...



Guck mal hier 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=149002

http://www.sunnyfuerteventura.com/fuerteventura-fishing/catching-fish-on-fuerteventura.html

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162664


----------



## Accu 31 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

Moin Guifri, ich denke ich bin geheilt. Wenn ich die Berichte lese, bin ich doch ein ganz kleines Würstchen, das doch lieber mit seiner Familie Urlaub machen soll !
Trotsdem gehe ich ANGELN. Man lernt nur aus Erfahrungen, in Norge habe ich auch mit Null angefangen .Dein Bericht gefällt mir, der Fisch wäre beim ersten male O.K., es ist erst mal nur Urlaub um aus diesen Sch.... kalten Wetter rauszukommen.
D.h. wir sind das erste mal auf "Vent " !


Danke für Deine Links 
Gruss und Petri Accu 31 !!!

PS Sollte Ich ein besonderes Erlebnis haben, steht das hier im Board !!!
Tscau !
#h


----------



## Jose (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

¡Fuerte!, amigo, ¡Fuerte!, y entonces 'ventura'...


----------



## Accu 31 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

Moin,
Danke, werden wir !
Gruss Accu 31


----------



## guifri (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*



Accu 31 schrieb:


> Trotsdem gehe ich ANGELN. Man lernt nur aus Erfahrungen, in Norge habe ich auch mit Null angefangen .Dein Bericht gefällt mir, der Fisch wäre beim ersten male O.K., es ist erst mal nur Urlaub um aus diesen Sch.... kalten Wetter rauszukommen.
> D.h. wir sind das erste mal auf "Vent " !
> 
> #h



hi,

in fuerte sollte man im urlaub auch nicht all zu verbissen ans angeln rangehen. es gibt die chance auf dicke fische, aber ins boot springen die nicht. und wenn man ne schöne stelle am ufer findet, kann man da sicherlich auch etwas glück haben (oder man findet jemand, der sich da auskennt...aber im "normalen" urlaub fehlt meist die zeit dazu, sich intensiver schlau zu machen).

viel spaß und petri heil.


----------



## Accu 31 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

Moin, 
nu ist der Urlaub schon lange vorbei,sind begeistert von der Insel, Strände Suuuper, nur mein Angelguide hat mich hängen gelassen !
Sind am Samstag angekommen, konnte Sonntags eine """Angeltour""" Buchen, was ich selbstverständlich für Mittwoch machte, und am Dienstag bekam ich durch die Zimmertür unseren Appartment einen Brief durchgesteckt das , Zitat " das die Angelausfahrt Storniert ist " Zitat Ende !
Keine begründung etc :
Nächsten Tag nach Morro Jable (Da sollte es losgehen) Der Kahn lag im Hafen, keiner da, an der Tanke in der nähe auf dem Pier sagte man uns, das ich der einzigste Bucher währe, und es sich nicht lohnen würde, als ausgleich könnten wir mit einen """" Paddelboot """
 in 4 Stunden unser Glück versuchen !!! LOL !
Na ja, wir waren dann ebend mal Tauchen, und es ist Super die vielen Fische im Felsenbereich zu sehen, die jungen Pfeilschnellen Barracudas...
Beim nächsten mal nehme ich ne Reiseangel mit .Der Urlaub war jedenfalls Top, und nicht der letzte auf Fuerte !


----------



## Jens84 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*



Accu 31 schrieb:


> Moin,
> nu ist der Urlaub schon lange vorbei,sind begeistert von der Insel, Strände Suuuper, nur mein Angelguide hat mich hängen gelassen !
> Sind am Samstag angekommen, konnte Sonntags eine """Angeltour""" Buchen, was ich selbstverständlich für Mittwoch machte, und am Dienstag bekam ich durch die Zimmertür unseren Appartment einen Brief durchgesteckt das , Zitat " das die Angelausfahrt Storniert ist " Zitat Ende !
> Keine begründung etc :
> ...



Hi, 

das gleiche ist mir in Morro Jable diesen Frühjahr (März) auch passiert. 4 Tage vorher gebucht und dann am Abend vorher durch nen Zettel im Hotel abgesagt. Ich geh jetzt mal stark davon aus, dass es der gleiche war. (Das Boot neben dem Subcat U-Boot)

Da war ich ganz schön sauer |krach:

Da war es auch nicht mehr möglich mir was anderes zu suchen da die Zeit zu knapp war.

Sehr schade, aber der Urlaub war trotzdem super.

Das nächste mal such ich mir auf Fuerte nen anderes Boot.

Grüße


----------



## guifri (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das gleiche ist mir in Morro Jable diesen Frühjahr (März) auch passiert. 4 Tage vorher gebucht und dann am Abend vorher durch nen Zettel im Hotel abgesagt. Ich geh jetzt mal stark davon aus, dass es der gleiche war. (Das Boot neben dem Subcat U-Boot)
> 
> ...



Gar nicht so einfach, ein anderes Boot zu finden. Da geht dann höchstens noch was in Corralejo im Norden. Am sichersten ist Full Charter vereinbaren (evtl. mit mehreren). Ist zwar teurer, aber dann fährt er ...


----------



## Jens84 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

Naja wer weiss wann ich mal wieder nach Fuerte komme :q

Aber ja ich hab mich auch schon vorher schlau gemacht und soviel gibts da ja auf Fuerte auch nicht. Wenn dann schon wie du sagst in Corralejo...

Aber da ich auch in Jandia im Hotel war, ist es nach Corralejo auch nochmal nen Stück. Und ich wollt ja auch net unbedingt richtiges BigGame fischen, sondern nur ein bischen angeln. Little Big Game hätte mir ja auch gereicht.

Hatte man mir ja auch zugesichert und dann kam die kurzfristige Absage.

Nächstes mal wirds besser und ich nehm mir ne Rute mit und angel vom Ufer aus.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

Moin Leute,

wo kann man denn auf Fuerte gut von Ufer aus angeln?
Ich war über Weihnachten und Sylvester 2008/09 dort aber irgendwelche scheinbar guten Stellen konnte ich nicht ausmachen.#c
Wir waren aber auch das erste Mal dort (Esquinzo/Jandia im Süden). Im von Hafen von Morro Jable darf man wohl nicht angeln!?
Wir wollen aber gerne wieder auf die Insel und da wären ein paar Tipps für's Uferangeln klasse.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## olbi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

du wirst dort garnicht angeln können ,für einen angelschein musst du auf den canaren gemeldet sein,er gilt 3 jahre und kostet 12 euro.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

Das ist mir jetzt ganz neu !!!!???? ;+
Gilt nicht auch dort spanisches bzw. EU-Recht und man bekommt wie am Festland eine Gastkarte?


----------



## olbi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

die canaren ist nicht gleich festland,es gibt viele eu sonderregeln,wie auch das angeln.


----------



## BILLFISH (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*



olbi schrieb:


> du wirst dort garnicht angeln können ,für einen angelschein musst du auf den canaren gemeldet sein,er gilt 3 jahre und kostet 12 euro.




Also dass ist Quatsch.
Man muß nicht gemeldet sein.Wohne seit 15 Jahren auf Fuerte.und konnte bis jetzt allen Freunden einen Angelschein holen.

Es ist nicht so einfach auf die schnelle ein Boot zum angeln zu finden.ich kann gegebenenfalls immer gerne weiterhelfen auch kurzfristig,da ich sehr viele Bootsbesitzer hier kenne.Also falls jemand nochmal angeln möchte und nichts findet.
einfach anrufen 0034 690942935
oder 01606990646

Auch vom Ufer kenne ich einige sehr gute Stellen.
Habe gerade eineschöne 7kg Bernsteinmakrele beim Brandungsangeln erwischt siehe meine Alben.

Es gibt verschiedene Angelscheine :Boot Ufer e.t.c.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

Moin Billfish,
Deine Nummern sind gerade in mein Handy gewandert. Vielleicht lernen wir uns Ende des Jahres auf Fuerte kennen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## olbi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

da schau mal auf die web seite des gobierno,dort steht alles schwarz auf weiß,nun gibt es auf den canaren zwei politische teile, gran canaria und teneriffa und beide haben unterschiedliche gesetze,wie auch in deutschland bayern und berlin,mit der aussage alles quatsch würde ich schon vorsichtig sein.schreibe doch mal zur allgemeinen info welche angellizenzen es auf fuerte gibt,und was beim angeln zu beachten ist.


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

Moin Olbi,

kann man das irgendwo auf deutsch nachlesen?
Ich hätte keine Lust für ein paar Makrelen in Jandia im Knast zu landen!


----------



## olbi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Big Game vor Fuertoventura ???*

du gehst auf die gobijerno seite canarias teneriffe und vom pc übersetzen lassen


----------

